# Paint for Charity - Win Fabulous Prizes!



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Wargames and miniatures painting forum are holding a charity competition to raise money for Tommy's, a charity which provides funding for research into the prevention of miscarraige, still birth and partial birth.


*What can i do to help:*

Auction a model on ebay (or another auction site) and donate the proceeds to the charity. It can be any model/diorama/piece of scenery from any company, and it can be something you painted years ago, or especially for the event. 

You can also help by bidding on and buying the auctions!


*How does the competition work?*

Pictures of anything you submit should be sent here. You can enter as many times as you like, and anything you post is automatically entered into all applicable prize categories.


*Are there prizes?*

Yes. Bloody good ones! There's a massive list of stuff donated from indie wargame companies - totalling £1700 so far. Top prize is £400 worth of stuff. Pretty good for just doing a spot of painting  There are novelty prizes as well as the usual 'best in show' stuff, so everyone has a chance of winning something.


*How long have we got?*

The deadline for entries is valentines day (easy to remember) - 14th February 2010, so loads of time to enter.



Full rules and information is here, along with a list of prize categories and the *massive *list of prizes.

I'm definitely gonna enter something just to see how well my painting goes down on ebay, and to raise some money for the awesome charity. Hope some heretics will join me. :victory:

If you do enter anything, be sure to post the auction links here to bump the thread and give the rest of us a chance to bid! Good luck with your entries!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, this is pretty awesome. Sounds like a good cause and a good reason to get painting


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone even remotely interested? Theres only £1700 worth of hobby up for grabs! 

I'll be visiting my model shop on monday to pick up some bits, most likely going to do a Salamanders captain conversion to get things started.

I know it's a busy and expensive tme of year, but i'm sure most of us have a model we could spare for this rather good cause :wink:


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

Only just joined the forum but this sounds like a great idea :victory: I'm sure i can dig something out of my bitz box and make a model or 2 for a good cause.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Sounds like a real good cause , I just dont have anything to paint or auction at,


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Time for a bump...*ahem*...i mean update

Went into town today and picked up some bits, then came home and raided my bitz box. 

This is the result:










*deadpool is my glamourous assistant*

Converted SM commander with thunder hammer and some custom backpack vents. I want to make the armor quite brutal looking, so i'm thinking of mocking up some heresy style greaves.

My questions to you all are as follows:

1) What gun should i give him in addition to the TH? Does it matter from a gameplay point of view?

2) Who else is joining the competition? 

answers on a postcard please.......


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll definetly join in, not sure whether to conjure something up now or wait until january for a new tyranid figure, tyranids are always fun to chop up and play with as well  if i join before i'll probably enter something mariney perhaps a dreadnought.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I only have 20p in my Bank account at the moment, and with Christmas coming up, I may be short on cash for a while 
I will definately do this if I can afford some bits though


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Although not an official Heresy Online competition, I shall sticky this thread for the next month or so to save it being bumped.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

humakt said:


> Although not an official Heresy Online compotition, I shall sticky this thread for the next month or so to save it being bumped.


Thanks Humakt, that's great news.

I appreciate it's promoting another site, but i thought the prizes and the chance to do something fun for charity were too good not to share it with everyone here.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I'm in. I'll start after x-mas break. I'm going to do a SM captain running with a bionic arm and chain sword in my chapter colours.
He won't be too fancy, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> I'm in. I'll start after x-mas break. I'm going to do a SM captain running with a bionic arm and chain sword in my chapter colours.
> He won't be too fancy, but I hope it helps.





> I'll definetly join in, not sure whether to conjure something up now or wait until january for a new tyranid figure, tyranids are always fun to chop up and play with as well if i join before i'll probably enter something mariney perhaps a dreadnought.


Glad to have you aboard folks  

My SM is coming along pretty well, but i'm also thinking of painting up some nids in the new year. New models look very nice and i'm guessing there will be lots of new tyranid players looking for models who will be happy to part with their money to a good cause.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Hope anyone who's planning to enter is making good progress with their entry, thought i'd post how mine is coming along:


















All ready to prime now (once i glue that stud back on), the plan is to get him painted and up on ebay before the end of Jan.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, there's still time to enter folks! 

Here's my last few WIP pictures, i plan to finish him this week so final shots incoming.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Here he is, all finished:










I missed the boat on ebay again (i don't want it to finish too late), so i will post auction link tomorrow.

Wish me luck guys, i hope he at least raises more than the price i paid for the kit!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, show is officailly on the road!

Auction Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300391234616


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

i was going to do something creative and converted, but after using all my my creative reserves for a deathguard project i've decided to enter a regular model. Finishing it this evening and probably creating the auction tomorrow, the model is the limited edition Snoori Whitebeard/ White dwarf model.
Will post the auction when its up, good luck with your auction! It's a very nice unique peice, i hope it raises plenty k:


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

So hes finaly up for bidding, went for a bit of a splatter feel as the model always reminded me of a butcher somewhat.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Warhammer-Sno...mQQptZUK_Toys_Wargames_RL?hash=item3ca9c444ee

Hopefully he can raise a few bob for Tommy's :wink:


----------



## Black-Cardinal (Jan 30, 2010)

Darn I signed up to the forum too late! I would have gladly joined and converted/painted something for this!


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

Black-Cardinal said:


> Darn I signed up to the forum too late! I would have gladly joined and converted/painted something for this!


I'm sure there will be something similar again soon  and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice one sonofchaotica, the face detail on your Snoori is brilliant! 

Glad you could get involved and good luck with your auction :good:



Black-Cardinal said:


> Darn I signed up to the forum too late! I would have gladly joined and converted/painted something for this!


The closing date is february 14th, so it's not too late!

Pics have to be posted on WAMP by the 14th, but auctions can start upto 48 hours after your entry is submitted.


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

I've just had an email through from WAMP forums saying they have extended this contest, its open until the 28th of march now! so if anyone was wanting to paint something but didnt have the time nows your chance!


----------



## Black-Cardinal (Jan 30, 2010)

sonofchaotica said:


> I've just had an email through from WAMP forums saying they have extended this contest, its open until the 28th of march now! so if anyone was wanting to paint something but didnt have the time nows your chance!


Thats great Now I am for sure getting in on this! I always like the thought of doing something I like to help others.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Commander Tommy has sold for the grand sum of 8 english pounds, and is off to his new owner.

Whilst i was hoping for a bit more, It's been great fun trying out some new conversion techniques, and it's cool to know he's off to lead another sallie army across the country :grin:

Glad to see you on board Cardinal - i'm actually thinking of doing another entry now it's been extended.


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

One hour left on snorri!
I've also decided if he brings in over £18 i'll enter another model, linkage :
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Warhammer-Sno...mQQptZUK_Toys_Wargames_RL?hash=item3ca9c444ee


----------



## Black-Cardinal (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks I'm glad to be able to be part of it, I've been working very extensivly on this but painting might end up lacking unless I cut down to one model instead of a command squad


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Varakir:

I saw this as your signature when you replied to my project log, nice to see it extended.

I will have a raid in my bits box and see what I can dig out to possibly paint up for this. Trouble is I don't have a sellers ebay account, would you be able to sell it on behalf of the charity should I be able to paint something up?

PM me some more information about the charity, it's something that sounds like it could be something really nice to do.

Thanks!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

PM'd you some info Kobra 

If anyone else is wondering about the charity, Tommy's are raising money to fund research and spread information about childbirth complications, to further understand the reasons behind stillbirth, premature birth and miscarriage.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Been thinking of converting my own version of Chaplain Xavier for a while now, so i decided that auctioning my official one would give me some motivation 

Auction: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Space-Marine-...mQQptZUK_Toys_Wargames_RL?hash=item45f109eaf1


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

With little Xavier sold for just under a tenner, I _think_ i'm done.....though there is still a lot of categories with very few entries on WAMP.

I've been eager to paint some minis by other manufacturers, so this might be a good time to have a go.

Any good UK based ones people would recommend?


Also has anyone else entered, or how are you getting on with your entries?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Welp, the contest is over! Still awaiting the final figures, but i think the £1000 target was cleared, hopefully by a lot.

The contest voting is up now if anyone is interested. You have to register to vote, and a vast majority is other manufacturers, but there are some awesome pieces in the contest and some pretty cool 40k stuff too. You don't have to register to browse of course 

If you are interested, this is teh new WAMP address: http://maggamuffin.com/VB4/content.php

Edit: I'll post final figures to close the thread, but at present the total raised looks set to exceed £2000, and there's still more stuff to sell


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

*Ze Thread! She is closed!*

Last post for anyone who has been following this, the results are in and the competition has closed.

Quoting from WAMP on the success of the comp:



> In Total we received 152 entries across 34 categories creating the largest miniature painting contest ever held online. The event was created to raise money for Tommy's a charity that is dedicated to trying to prevent miscarriage and stillbirth. All entries into the contest have been auctioned and the proceeds donated to the fund. Our target was to raise £1,000 - currently at time of writing are around the £2,000 mark with donations still coming in. Our fundraising page can be found here: www.tommys.org/wamp


My stuff was in for 3 categories, of which i didn't win any  Though i must say their was some amazing work to go against, and i got a couple of votes which i will consider a personal triumph :so_happy:

Overall 'Best in show Winner' was Sven, with this awesome bit of painting:










And he took this little lot home for his troubles:

$100 cash via paypal -Kingdom death
Omoklon and Maevir miniatures - Guild of Harmony
Vantoor Guardian (Pegaso) - SK Miniatures
2 miniatures of the winners choice - Avatars of War
Harvard the Unseen - Minipainters
2 miniatures of winners choice - Redbox Games
Seraphine La Roux - Studio McVey
Fallout Girl - RAFM Miniatures
Syntha Strike Team - Urban Mammoth
£30 credit - wargame-miniatures.co.uk
£15 worth of brushes - Rosemary and Co
$10 credit - Secretweapon
£25 Gift voucher - Reiver Castings
40m resin plinth - Dragonforge design
£10 Credit - Bitz Box
5 Jump packs - Maxmini
Deep Forest base pack (5 x 20mm square bases) - ID Works
Sanctuary Ruins (20mm Hero and 50x100m) - ID Works
10 x 30mm bases - BNS Miniatures
Stonerhawk, Sgt Tangent, and Sister bedlam - Pulp City

Full winners list is up on the WAMP site, theres a few pretty sweet 40k pieces in the Other & Conversion categories.

Thanks again to Humakt for the sticky, and thanks again to Bits&Kits who donated prizes for the competition and helped make the event possible.

That's all folks!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done to everybody who participated.


----------

